# Vampirella



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

Now that the rights of Vampirella have been acquired by Dynamite. Will a Moebius kit be far behind ???


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Looks more in the realm of possibility.

Frank W., please check your email for a message the new Vampi owner asked me to forward to you.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Barnabas, I asked about a possible Monster Scenes Vampirella reissue last year,but was told the licensing was a problem. Who is Dynamite? I assume by your name,you are a Dark Shadows fan,me too. I also asked about a possible new kit of Barnabas Collins too,but that was shot down pretty quickly,at least by Moebius. Maybe Round 2 will reissue the old MPC DS kits, but I doubt it. As for a new Vampi kit,only time will tell. I recently got a Solarwind Vampi resin 1/12th kit,and it is very well done,but I have not painted her up yet.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

tic, tic, tic


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

To answer your question, Dynamite Comics publishes Red Sonja, The Lone Ranger, Zorro, Jungle Girl, BSG, The Green Hornet and now Vampirella.
And possibly another iconic female character.

Their work on The Lone Ranger is simply amazing how they made it so interesting.

Expect to see Alex Ross and Frank Cho tackle Vampirella covers.


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

I am a huge Dark Shadows fan. With Dynamite in picture instead of Harris, I am sure better things are on the horizon for Vampi !!!! Even the Vampirella magazine that was a few years ago was total crap.
Sorry if this looks like I started a wishlist thread. But I was excited about the news. Because this has the possibilty of being huge for the modeling hobby.
Barney


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm a big Vampi fan (all the way back to Warren issue # 1), but I don't think I'd be interested in a new styrene kit. 

I always thought resin was the way to go with most figure kits (though Moebius *has* done a few of those). 

The limitations of styrene and the associated molding generally result in kit postures that are too static for my taste. Resin figure kits typically have more dynamic poses. 

The old MS Vampirella kit is laughable compared to some of the resin kits by Sugita, Cusanelli, etc... 

Vehicles are another story altogether. Styrene all the way...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Id like to see Vampi repopped from the aurora MS series, and resin was never my cup of tea....I dont need my vampi to look like an adult movie star..I like the nostalgia of the whole thing myself.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I would LOVE to have a repop of the original Aurora Vampi- that is the one to have! Many of us want the original kit to compliment the rest of the MS kits. After all, Frankenstein was kinda wanky , too but we love it! Yes the repop is much much more desirable. A realistic proportion Vampi would be out of place when displasyed with the other MS figures.
Frank could also do a larger, realistic Vampi for those who would want one!
Gary:wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> tic, tic, tic


cut the red one! NO, THE GREEN ONE!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

How about a repop of the Monster Scenes kit to determine if there's a market. Then Frank would have a better yardstick as to whether to sink the money into a new molding.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think NOT releasing the MS Vampi to complete the MS line is just,well......WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'd be great if Moebius could reissue Vampy!! She'd sell like hotcakes!

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dont know guys, the original was pretty toy like and funky, I think it was a poor seller back then, It would probably do worse now. I remember, as a kid, back in the day, I left the Aurora Vampirilla on the store shelf, with her dusty clones, with no regrets. I may be wrong, but thats the way I see it. I dont think the kit appealed to boys, nor did it appeal to girls.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Otto:wave:.
I figured that she'd round out the original MS series. 
I don't stand a chance of affording an original and a lot of the guys here don't have her either. I think most of the buyers of the Moebius MS reissues would like to get her for their collections- especially when you see how much the cost of the original's risen over the past year or so.

Chris.


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

When I was a kid my mom would not let me buy the kit because of the box art that showed a scantily clad woman. So I had to pick another kit or none at all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can actually get a recast of the Aurora figure for what less than the plastic MS scenes sell for. I'm not sure a reissue in plastic would be a titanic seller. Actually outside of die hard fans, the MS kits don't sell very well at least for me.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> It'd be great if Moebius could reissue Vampy!! She'd sell like hotcakes!
> 
> Chris.


She sure will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

otto said:


> I dont know guys, the original was pretty toy like and funky, I think it was a poor seller back then, It would probably do worse now. I remember, as a kid, back in the day, I left the Aurora Vampirilla on the store shelf, with her dusty clones, with no regrets. I may be wrong, but thats the way I see it. I dont think the kit appealed to boys, nor did it appeal to girls.


Otto,with all due respect,Vampirella not only appealed to me,I HAD TO GET ONE! Yeah,she was scantilly clad,toylike,but she was a VAMPIRE! I was pushing kids out of the way getting off the school bus to get home in time for DARK SHADOWS! My dad usually took me to the hobby store,so I did not have to worry about maternal approval.:thumbsup:


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

Moonman27 said:


> I was pushing kids out of the way getting off the school bus to get home in time for DARK SHADOWS!


 Off Topic: My Mom used to watch DS and that is how I got turned on to it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Why not the best of both worlds? Two Vampirella kits by Moebius. The Monsters Scenes toylike repop and a 1/8 realistic figure.

Garage kits proved fans hunger for Vampirella.

I'd like to see a longbox Vampirella with Bama style boxart.
Then based on that 1/8 a Comic Scenes Vampirella  

Later I'll post a Vampirella on a sacophagus that David Fisher built for me using the bats from the Batman and Dracula kits. It's really outstanding work and would make a great kit.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Folks --

I'm sure Moebius is aware we all want a Vampi kit, but this thread is not going to do anything more to make it happen, so let's keep it confined to the wish list, ok?

--Henry


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Why not the best of both worlds? Two Vampirella kits by Moebius. The Monsters Scenes toylike repop and a 1/8 realistic figure.


http://twistedsifter.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/guinness-brilliant.jpg


----------

